# Tecumseh OHH60



## KREUZED (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a 6hp Tecumseh engine on a go kart. I have rebuilt the carb and taken it apart many times to fix the problem. I cannot get it to rev high unless I hold the primer in. It is a new primer and have sprayed to check for vacuum leaks. Any suggestions. What carb would be a replacement that has high speed and low speed adjustments ?Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need the model and spec number off your engine, and if you have it the part number of the primer you installed on your carburetor.


----------



## KREUZED (Sep 18, 2008)

I will have to look. It is a ohh60 but not sure of the spec. Do not know the primer number.


----------



## KREUZED (Sep 18, 2008)

The carb number is 640025c


----------



## KREUZED (Sep 18, 2008)

71131d
Ytpxs1951ab Is All The Numbers I See


----------

